# I need help with the temps. in Fernando's outside enclosure



## Candy (May 8, 2010)

I'm just wondering what kind of temperatures you guys keep your DT's outside enclosures at at night time? Do you have heat emitters in the enclosure and when do you stop using it in the summer (at what temps.)? I'm getting ready to leave Fernando outside now in his new enclosure but don't know if he needs the heat emitter on or not. I've read that you should keep a 90 degree hot spot and then a cool side do you guys do this? One more question, what do you use in their enclosure for them to burrow in? Timothy Hay or newspapers? Those are the two that I've heard of. Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2010)

I leave my desert tortoises inside their hibernating boxes until the night time temperature showing in the 7 day forecast on TV says its going to consistently above 50 degrees every night. Then I soak them and put them out into their habitat. I don't use any artificial lights or heat. They take what they can get from the sun, and they cool down at night inside their little houses. If the weather gets freaky and it looks like its going to be quite a bit colder than normal, I'll just bring them inside in cardboard boxes for the night. Once you supply them with heat, via lights, you really have to keep it up until the weather kicks in and is consistent.

I stuff their little houses with leaves or grass clippings.


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2010)

I should know by now, but where are you? I'm in Socal and I just leave mine out once night temps are in the 50's or better, just like Yvonne said. I put them back indoors if we have an unexpected cold spell. I use no heat outside, but you could do a pig blanket, on a thermostat, in a dog house sort of thing if you are worried. Their indoor room stays in the 60's at night, so no night heat and if I do leave them indoors because of a protracted cold spell I give them basking lamps. Fernando is your new, big adult, right?


----------



## Candy (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Yvonne and Tom for your help. Tom I live in Alhambra, California not too far from where you live. Yes Fernando is our newest tortoise and Danny said that he was around 30 to 40 years old. Funny that you mentioned the doghouse because that's exactly what we bought for him. My husband just added a door to keep predators out and he also added a pole across the inside to hang the heat emitter from that's why I was asking about what the temps. should be.


----------



## Shelly (May 9, 2010)

I leave them at whatever temperature nature provides.


----------



## Candy (May 9, 2010)

Shelly do you have enclosures for yours or not? Do they just find there own by burrowing?


----------



## Shelly (May 9, 2010)

Candy said:


> Shelly do you have enclosures for yours or not? Do they just find there own by burrowing?



They have no enclosures, and seldom burrow. Usually they just hide out under a bush or in a corner somewhere.


----------



## Candy (May 9, 2010)

That's funny because Fernando does that too. He has a favorite bush that he's made quite a hole under and usually I can find him there.  Other times like tonight he was hiding out by the trash can.


----------

